# Who is being unreasonable here??



## 4bfarms (Jul 22, 2012)

I have a lady that is 50 miles from my front door that wants me to bale 90 acres of CRP grass for her. It is very dry, fair to poor quality grass as we are in NW Kansas severe drought area. It has not been cut for several years and I have no idea what kind of holes and ravines are out there. I have offered her $62 a ton estimating that part of it will make 1 ton per acre, some will make 1.5-2 ton per acre. She would be responsible for the swathing, I am resposible for the baling and removing the bales from the field.

Last year we small square baled 42 acres for her but it was MUCH greener grass, this year is too dry to small square bale and there is no feasible way I can small square that many acres in the short time we have to get this CRP done. She understands that but she wants more money per ton for the grass, or she wants me to cover the swathing AND all of my other expenses and still pay her the $62 per ton.

Who is being unreasonable here, her or me??

Thank you for any input!

4B Farms


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Seems to me that you will have close to 100.oo pt for poor quality hay....probably worth it considering the drought, not sure....depends on how bad you need hay I guess. Sorry you're in that position, I can barely grow Bermuda for that but it would be of much higher protein, fiber, etc. Maybe buy a truck with the money and run for hay, sell a bit, keep a bit....seems like money thrown away with no nutritional value. My .02, good luck


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Is the crp acres coming out now or are they allowing emergency haying? If coming out, do you have a chance to farm these acres? I would think that the biggest extra dollars you would be spending is for traveling that far and there not being much tonnage there. I would also think that hay would be at a premium this fall in your area. You need to weigh the pros and cons. Could you square bale some of the best and round bale the other? Either way, wish you the best and welcome to the forum. Mike


----------



## fredro (May 12, 2012)

do it by the hour dont worry about what it produces


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Welcome 4b to Haytalk. I just put up 50 acres crp which we took out last year cutting it last oct. Last year with two years growth got 200 5.5X5 bales weight was 900 lbs per bale 2.9 CP. THIS YEAR same size bale 1222 lbs bales but one Bale per acres. The fields were ROUGH AS HELL! broke baler v rake and spun a rim! Think about doing on shares? But if you do it however you do it go slower than normal. 15-20$ per acre to cut plus buy out (if still in program). Good luck. Martin. Ps I go 60/40 I cut rake Bale


----------

